# Ditching FFD's



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

I see a lot of people dumping the FFD's in the classifieds. Anyone want to say why?


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Maybe guys are going to silos because they're easier to manage and you really dont need to carry them around in a truck or trailer a mini-van or station-wagon would do. Just guessing.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

Guys I know have switched back to Bigfoots, more durable, slightly cheaper & easier to clean/maintain. I still like my FFd's especially on birds that have been hunted hard & where I hunt their is guys on every corner in every surrounding county! Not to mention they provide some good movement...in my opinion is the difference maker!


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

I've heard if your not putting each decoy in separate pillow cases or such the flocking has a lot of up keep.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

Mainly the heads go first, have not had any problems with the Bodies. You can buy replacement heads fairly cheap. Some of my Dekes are 4 years & yes I double bag them & have been hunted over pretty hard, but when you spend that kind money on them you want them to last. And in my Opinion they look the best in the field. Of course DSD's & Dakotas are the cats pajamas... but a little more coinage.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Zink Avian X decoys just came out so I think alot of people are probably selling their FFDs to buy those.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I got rid of mine for realgeese silos. I can fit 9 dozen, blinds, etc. all in the back of my truck. A buddy got rid of his for dakotas for less hassle (toss in trailer, bases stays attached, etc.).


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

FFDs suck in the snow.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

JAnglin said:


> FFDs suck in the snow.


You obviously have the wrong ones. They melt snow, everyone knows that....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You can kill just as many geese with Realgeese and you can with FFD's. FFD was just a marketing ploy.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

blhunter3 it is ok to like real geese, but for you to make another dumb statement like you can kill just as many over sillo spread as a fully flocked full body spread. Is probably a little exhagerated. And when you say more do you mean all year? Early season. Every day of the week? Sillos work well, but day in and day out you will kill more over a fullbody and day in and out from that you will kill more over a fully flocked.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> blhunter3 it is ok to like real geese, but for you to make another dumb statement like you can kill just as many over sillo spread as a fully flocked full body spread. Is probably a little exhagerated. And when you say more do you mean all year? Early season. Every day of the week? Sillos work well, but day in and day out you will kill more over a fullbody and day in and out from that you will kill more over a fully flocked.


Agree.

I do not doubt there ability to kill geese, and I know people run them in high pressure areas but have YOU ever personally ran them in an area that is high in pressure to come to this conclusion?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Nope I have never hunted around other hunters or geese that have ever been shot at before. I usually just hunt one day a year and that is opener. :thumb:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

That was actually a question to BL not you shoot em :beer:


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Like I said, I had all FFD fullbodies and ditched them for RG silos. My buddy replaced his FFDs with non-FFD fullbodies. I am pretty confident that both spreads will be equally effective to each other and to the old FFD spreads. If they are not, I will be the first to admit and it will be back to the drawing board next year. I am eager to see (only a couple weeks left).


----------



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

shooteminthelips said:


> blhunter3 it is ok to like real geese, but for you to make another dumb statement like you can kill just as many over sillo spread as a fully flocked full body spread. Is probably a little exhagerated. And when you say more do you mean all year? Early season. Every day of the week? Sillos work well, but day in and day out you will kill more over a fullbody and day in and out from that you will kill more over a fully flocked.


I'd stop bashing blhunter about dumb statements when we all know that 75% of your posts are dumb statements. Even if a guy running silos is in a pressured area, every field around him is probably running the magical 5 dozen full bodies that most hunters can afford. A guy running silos will show the birds something different that they might like. If you take into consideration the effectiveness of the hunters calling, scouting and setup with silos, I wouldn't be so quick to judge who is going to kill more birds. In general, this is the same argument as sillos vs fullbodies for snows ( smaller amount of high quality vs larger amount of low quality). And last time I checked, your a silosock guy for snows.

As for the original post, a lot of guys are ditching FFD's because they get sick of babying their decoys. Big Foots, RG silos, and dakotas can be tossed into any trailer and still maintain their effectiveness. I just bought some FFD lessers this year just due to the fact that in my opinion, I think you can never go wrong with quality.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

100% of my posts come from experiances and putting dead things down in my spread. There isn't many products, setups, or hunting styles I haven tried and either failed or had success with. Do I go out and hammer birds every day? No I sure don't, but on a consistent basis I put birds down and tried most things out there. I also do a lot of reading, research, and talking with other hunters all over and hear about their experiances.

My post just like everyone else's on here come from my experiances and others that I have talked to experiances. I kind of think it is funny that all of your experences have came through me. I kind of remember you showing up to to hunt on your first day hunting with a shotgun, 1 dozen honker shells, and 12 Real Geese sillys. That doesn't even take into account snow geese which you had never even had sucess or tried decoys in the past from day 1.

You had no clue on how to set a spread, call geese, flag at the right times, or even know what areas to look in for geese. However now you are an expert on every topic that I post on and feel the need to try to get the better of me. Even last year I can remember a total of 3 times where I even heard your honker call go off in the spread. Also in 3 years how many times did you scout? 2 times and those times were with me in my vehicle, which is why you are not allowed to come with anymore.

If you have a problem with me you know where to find me, meet up with me we can work out like men instead of over the internet like a couple of idiots. And I suppose you are going to bring up in your next post on how I owe like $300 or $400. Which with anyone who would have been paying their way, doing the scouting, putting miles on their vehicle too, wasn't whinning about just about everything, critizing moves, supplied decoys, and equipment I would pay the money. However your constent trash talking, badgering, and now internet rants has pretty much cashed that check for you.

Like I told you before you have other people to hunt with and now you have your own decoy spread you really don't have to take shots at me. You can just do your own thing and I can do mine. You wouldn't just let the situation go. So I felt the need to set the situation straight. I am sorry to everyone for having hijacked this thread for little bit. I however was sick this guys crap. Other then that I agree with waterfowlwingnut's take on why people are getting rid of FFD's. :beer:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hold on guys, let me go pop some popcorn quick. Don't mind me! This $hits better than a movie. Continue...


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Me too I popped it while I was writing my last post! This should get really good. Prepare yourself.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I forgot that your the God of goose hunting and that my opinion in hunting isn't as good as yours. I honestly have seen zero difference in fullbodies versus Realgeese. Fergus Falls is low pressure I guess. I even run traffic with Realgeese and have had alot of success, just havde to scout and know landowners.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Ha Ha Ha love it Temply!


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

i got rid of mine for dakotas because of the durability issue. not to say i didnt kill alot of birds over them i just dont like broken decoys nor am i going to take care of mine......thug life


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

T.Mayer said:


> ......thug life


You crack me up Todd


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Sold my FFD's for regular plastic decoys cause I'm tired of double bagging. I didn't even use them but 5 or 6 times a year for maybe 4 years and it still got old quick.

I don't believe the flocked decoys are that much more effective over plastics. Not worth the extra time, Effort and money.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

Flocked heads do make a difference as well as Flocked bodies, but for a guy that only hunts 5 times a year I guess you did the right thing by getting your money back, no Offense. Certain days it doesn't matter what decoy you have out there, but any odds you can put in your favor, I'm all In! Better decoys means a better Hunting experience. IMO.


----------



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

I am going to keep this short and sweet. You simply are a guy who has a reputation on these forums and with other waterfowlers in the area as an ignorant and cocky hunter. You think you know everything, that you are gods gift to waterfowling and that everyone else who provides their input is too inexperienced to know what they are doing. Rant all you want about how I did this or that. I don't care. Keep the $300 and buy yourself a gym membership. And don't say that "I wasn't invited anymore." No one wants to hunt with someone who drop kicks and beats their dog every hunt, breaks other peoples gear, or can't take a simple suggestion to help the birds finish closer because you know it all. Why would I want to enjoy my favorite sport with someone who disrespects it like that?

I am done commenting about this because anyone who knows you on this forum or personally knows its 100% true. Here is an example of a post where I am getting all this from. Enjoy...

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=86639

My apologies for hijacking this thread.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Breaks other peoples gear? Didnt you drop my 4 wheeler nose up into a ditch at 30 MPH? I just got that fixed by the way it was $500, so I technically I still need another $100 from you for that gym membership? Can I come collect it? You don't have to worry about having to enjoy the sport around me anymore. Because of reasons I stated before. Or didn't you get that when you weren't invited after the first trip to SD? Like I said there is no reason to be bitter and cry. Just go do your thing and leave me alone. If you would have just kept your mouth shut and left it be this wouldn't have even been brought up on a forum where everyone can read it. But as everyone can see whinning and crying is what you do best.

It is kind of funny how you say no one wants to hunt with me. When I have 8 hunters for opening morning. Someone else invited me up to their place for a hunting trip the second weekend. And I have 5 diffrent hunters coming hunt the 3 week of early season. I also have 5 guys for Canada this year. But then again your right it was you that decided not to come. Not the fact that everyone else didn't want you to come anymore.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

GUYS , GUYS..WORK ON YOUR ISSUES ON YOUR OWN TIME...COME ON MAN - LIFES TOO SHORT! THIS OBVIOUSLY IS NOT ABOUT DECOYS???????????????CANT WE ALL JUST GET A LONG, REGARDLESS OF OUR OPINION & DECOY PREFERENCE. GOD BLESS. IM OUT!


----------



## kaczman (Aug 7, 2010)

I agree duckwhisperer!!! I am getting sick of reading of all the post that are completely irrelevant to the topic at hand. These hot shots need to be kicked off Nodak! :******:


----------



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

Again, apologies for hijacking the thread.

Have any of you have watched Scott Threinen's video "The Goose Society"? He goes pretty in depth on all kinds of decoys, including RG silos and FFD's. Take a look if you haven't watched it before. Any opinions on what he had to say for those of you that have watched it?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You do not talk to me like that!! I work too hard to deal with this stuff!! I work too hard!! I'm a Division Manager in charge of 49 people!! I drive a Dodge Stratus!!

You guys are too much! What a joke...


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

T Shot said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You do not talk to me like that!! I work too hard to deal with this stuff!! I work too hard!! I'm a Division Manager in charge of 49 people!! I drive a Dodge Stratus!!
> 
> You guys are too much! What a joke...


Love it!! Best of Will Ferrel!!! I drive a dodge stratus! good stuff!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqN39E7I ... 0C57F3054B


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

T Shot said:


> You do not talk to me like that!! I work too hard to deal with this stuff!! I work too hard!! I'm a Division Manager in charge of 49 people!! I drive a Dodge Stratus!!


Thanks for the laugh. :lol: That was good.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

hahahahha this is good!! i just had the wife grab me another beer and make popcorn!!!!!
:beer:

Must be between rounds for now!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

waterfowl wingnut said:


> Again, apologies for hijacking the thread.
> 
> Have any of you have watched Scott Threinen's video "The Goose Society"? He goes pretty in depth on all kinds of decoys, including RG silos and FFD's. Take a look if you haven't watched it before. Any opinions on what he had to say for those of you that have watched it?


 :thumb:

I think that he doesn't have enough faith in the sillo's but he did a great job of showing the major brands of decoys and the pros and cons of them. I kinda wondered what all the gavery lovers thought after they the video.


----------

